# Logitech Z-10 speakers



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just picked up a pair of Logitech Z-10 speakers at Future Shop for $79.99, $120 off. These are 2.0 speakers meaning they don't have a subwoofer but because you're not paying extra for a subwoofer, they concentrate on the little 3" midrange and 1" tweeter on the speakers themselves and WOW do they sound good. There is a digital crossover and bi-amp one for the lows and one for the highs and the result is a very clean sound making these speakers suitable for a wide range of music from hip hop to rock to jazz and just about anything you can throw at it. Acoustics come through crisp and clean, vocals are natural, and for you hip hop heads out there, the bass can bother your neighbours and sounds awesome from the tight bass you usually hear in the Eminem songs to the BOOOOOM BOOOOOOM in Diddy feat Nicole's Come To Me. I think too many people these days think that a subwoofer is required to reproduce good bass but these speakers prove otherwise. They're heavy speakers which could only indicate that the midrange woofers use a pretty heavy magnet. These are USB speakers (cable included) so you can bypass your sound card and go directly to the speakers' amps. It also comes with 3.5mm stereo to 3.5mm stereo for plugging in your iPod, and a chamois cloth to keep the piano black finish nice and shiny.

Now on to the Mac aspect of the speakers... the speakers have a display and 13 touch buttons, Power, Mute, Level, Volume Up and down, Display, |<<, ||>, >>|. and 1, 2, 3, 4. There's also a nifty little display that shows volume, bass, treble, and little applets that do everything from display current song titles, clock, internet radio, weather. Unfortunately when connected to a Mac only the first 5 buttons are of any use and applets are not compatible. The volume control will control Mac OS's system volume when connected via USB. It's a shame the song control buttons don't work since on Logitech keyboards they do work. Since it's almost been a year since these speakers were released, I highly doubt that they'll ever get to making Mac drivers but hopefully the price drop of $79.99 is an indication that they'll make a 2nd generation version of these speakers shortly. These speakers are in limited quantity and are sold out on futureshop.ca but I was able to pick them up at a more remote Future Shop, Scott Rd and 75A St in Surrey. If you're in the market for awesome new speakers for your Mac (or PC....), forget those 2.1 speakers and go with the Logitech Z-10.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I have the same speakers. I like them...decent sound in a pretty small package.

Marc Liyanage - Software - Mac OS X Packages - LogitechLCDTool

^ provides some Mac support so that you can see what song is playing in iTunes (sometimes is a bit flaky but kind of neat). Allows you to advance to next song, pause, adjust volume. Kinda neat to see whats playing at a glance on the orange/black LCD (and it looks cool ).

Edit: Not sure if its universal as I'm currently running it on a G4.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

CN said:


> LogitechLCDTool


Got it, thanks a bunch!!!

 so pretty.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm about to pick up a pair of these speakers myself for the same price as you Donna - any regrets after a month of use??? I'm planning to hook them up to my G5 iMac.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey Kevs, still loving my speakers  I remember my iMac produced pretty good sound to begin with but the astonishing amount of good quality bass these speakers produce will amaze you. I think what makes a huge difference is the fact the amplifiers are placed after the crossovers, the sound is so clear, from acoustics and high hats to the vocals of Kelly Sweet and Michael Buble to the boom boom of hip hop songs, it's just a treat to the ears. I heard the speakers may struggle a bit with metal and heavy rock but for the softer stuff like Snow Patrol, Nickelback, Kelly Clarkson, it's wonderful. Lay in bed on a weekend morning and not a care in the world kind of wonderful.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah the iMac's speakers have decent sound, just not loud enough for my liking

Factory Direct here I come!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh these speakers can get loud, and the bass does transmit to other rooms!

When you first get the speakers, you'll immediately notice how heavy they are. That's pure magnet driving the 3" woofers baby  How can something so small produce something that sounds so good.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

loud indeed! I couldn't wait for the upstairs tenants to leave this morning so I could crank it. The Postal Service hasn't sounded this good yet!

I am having a problem getting the display to work. i tried the plugin above, and the buttons work, but there's just a slim rectangal where the song name and artist name should be...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Donna & CN are you guys running Safari 3.0 beta? Aparently the display won't work unless you go back to the previous rev of Safari... just wanted to check before I go and unintall it myself...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've stayed away from 3.0 beta and it definitely works for me. It's so odd how an internet browser can affect so many applications. Did you hit the Display button by any chance?

Like it eh? I really wanted to get the iPod HiFi before but these speakers match the HiFi in sound quality, not in loudness but close enough, and at a fraction of the price!


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

I bought these speakers this past Sunday at Canada Computers on Kennedy Road. Cost was $126.50 plus tax. I agree with everyone else here about the sound...simply amazing!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 
I tried Factory Direct but they were not in stock.

Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young sounded wonderful!!  
Thanks to everyone who recommended them and thanks CN for the link to LogitechLCDTool.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

*Dead thread - arise! (with great price update)*

Thanks to this thread, I decided to *finally* buy some decent speakers. Too bad they're f-ugly and not white... but what can I do (except maybe google to see if they can be prettified somehow).

BTW, they're $70 at A-Power Computer Online :: Peripherals :: Speakers :: Logitech Z-10 PC Multimedia Speakers 30 Watt #2743. The Harman Kardon Soundsticks must be discontinued 'cause I can't find them easily.

Thanks to the ehmac archives and the ehmac price comparison section, I know I'll be happy with the purchase.

Hats off to everyone. :clap:


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

That's a good price! Its nice to get decent sound without a 5.1 setup (and all the space/cables that requires). I'm still liking mine. Personally I like the look of the glossy black (hey, it goes with the new iMacs, right!).


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

i'm with ya CN the black is slick and smooth looking on these amazing little noise boxes!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I love how they look as well I mean sure it doesn't match my system but nothing spells sexy more than black piano finish with anodized aluminum accents, do you think Steve Jobs had some design inspiration somewhere?  

But more than that I love how they feel, the magnets are so heavy and it shows... proof that it isn't size that matters, it's how much punch you got. The Z-10's brisk baby!


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

*Um... OK... The Install CD's only for Windows... now what?*

I don't know how important it is... there ain't a lot of detail on the instruction sheet.

However, I *do* like the internet radio preset button idea and would hate to think it's hidden somewhere on that install CD.

Anyone care to illuminate what I'm missing and where I can get it?

I know it's still plug-and-playable. I just want all the bells and whistles :yikes:


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

*Ah... an OS X LCD work around for the X-10 speakers*



Betty Woo said:


> I don't know how important it is... there ain't a lot of detail on the instruction sheet.
> 
> However, I *do* like the internet radio preset button idea and would hate to think it's hidden somewhere on that install CD.
> 
> Anyone care to illuminate what I'm missing and where I can get it?


Aaaah... the marvelous OS X add-on, LCDtool at http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/lcdtool/ ! downloaded, installed, donated to.

Man. Now I know how good or bad the .mp3 rips are (or aren't).

Definitely worth the $81 (with taxes) + $13 delivery charge + the $XX donation for LCD Tool.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

A friend of mine is looking for a pair of these z10's but I can't find them anywhere. Can anyone recommend a different pair that can equal the sound quality of the z10's? I wonder which model replaced them???


----------

